# Looking for first time exotic mammal



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking for an exotic mammal to own, I own mostly lizards so I'm used to just watching and no touching so thought I'd invest in a mammal for something to interact with.
Can you recommend anything that isn't too large but loves coming out for a run around and a play with me?
I've been looking at zoozone 2 enclosures and was thinking a APH but is there anything else that is around their size, fit in that enclosure or similar size and can be tamed
If not i'm happy to have a APH as I've done a little research into them and will continue down that route 
thanks all for advice


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

What are you looking for in a pet?
Some want "something pretty"
Some want "something intermidate to challenging"
Some want "the awwwwwh factor"
Some want "the expensive factor"
Some want "the fluffy ball that does nothing"



I can't recommend sugar gliders enough, but a zoozone wont house them.

Maybe an african pgymy dormouse? I dont know thier habitat requirements, but its cute, its small, etc

Jerboas are lovely, odd, and exotic. Hard to get hold of though, due to the fact they are not breeding in captivity (as of yet)

I personally dont like hedgehogs, but thats my own opinion. (ones iv met are grumpy)


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Take a look at www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk for some ideas :lol2:

I think a nice tame APH (see (mrs) kodakira) sounds like a great choice for you.

Zoozone II's are great for them and they like the bugs that you'll probably already be getting/breeding for your lizards.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm looking from something that can be become very tame and will like a good cuddle
fit in nothing bigger than a 3long by 3 high cage and isn't noisy during the night as they will be in my bedroom
doesn't smell continuously
I'm not after anything with a certain diet and will feed anything to it
I want something medium sized not mouse sized so Pygmy dormouse is a no sorry
I'm thinking my best option is a hedgehog?
Price doesn't matter too much as I can save but i would probably spend about £150 on the animal alone and then however much for the enclosure etc

thanks for the link I will take a peek

cheers all for advice


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> I'm looking from something that can be become very tame and will like a good cuddle
> fit in nothing bigger than a 3long by 3 high cage and isn't noisy during the night as they will be in my bedroom
> doesn't smell continuously
> I'm not after anything with a certain diet and will feed anything to it
> ...


 
I have APH, and they live in my room. They do not smell constantly (unless you forget to clean them out of course....... some do forget!!)
I currently have babies too and they do not add any smells to the collection.
They are very easily handlable, and become very tame (babies can be bought already hand tamed....my babies have never balled up since they started being handled at 10 days old)

If you want anymore info please send me a PM, i'm more thanhappy to assist with anything APH :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,

thanks for the reply and info 

I won't be able to purchase one until after xmas I think because as you know they're not cheap and i'm a student in college so will have to save my ema (I have money that I inherited for emergency vet bills etc)
is there a certain season that babies are available between or is it all year round you can get hold of them?
if so will you have any babies around January?
thanks again
chris


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

There is an APH forum if you google it - someone might post a link for you. I don't know much about APHs, but they seem to be available most of the time, rather than having a breeding season as such.


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum

not sure when i'll have litters, all depends on the hogs, and as u can understand, they needs breaks inbetween!!

Hogs can breed all year round


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks

I've joined the forum and read all the noob guide that the mods sends in your first pm
they sound very interesting and I think I will be getting one around or after christmas
unfortunately I cann't access the classifieds on the other forum though due to the 200 post mark.
Your babies that are for sale are so cute too and they are colors I was most attracted to
are they a common colour or quite rare to find?

Thanks for any replies once again


----------



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> I'm looking from something that can be become very tame and will like a good cuddle
> fit in nothing bigger than a 3long by 3 high cage and isn't noisy during the night as they will be in my bedroom
> doesn't smell continuously
> I'm not after anything with a certain diet and will feed anything to it
> ...


I really recomend a tenrec. Their reallllly easy to care for, not too expensive and are actually quite cuddly. Make sure you go see it at first cause can be a handfull at first, but once tame their gorgeous. Mine always sleeps in my hands and anoints me, really easy to feed and good to exercise as he uses his wheel when not out. Their fun to watch too and they are cutttee  :flrt:

Or get a ferret, even better but keep it ouuutt not in a cage!


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

What about short tailed opossums they are really good pets, mine are extremly friendly love to come out and have a play, don't make any noise are not strictly nocturnal if you call mine or wake them up out they'll come , don't smell at all , aph mess really does smell we have both of these animals , STO (short tail opossums) are much more friendly than our APH's , they are a bit more unusuall aswell everyone seems to have a APH these days 

there is not loads of info on them but there is a good americian site think its called know your short tail opossum or something like that , any info just ask 


suzanne

found it its 

www.knowyoursto.com


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww shame you have just posted this - we had an APH show on saturday just gone in Bridgend - you could have come down and held one and had a chat to some of us owners to see if they were the right pet for you - I'm in Swansea and you would be welcome to visit me at some point to hold a few of mine to see if you like them and I have some uber friendly (my female won joint 1st for best female at the hedgie show) and I have some huffier rehomes also so you can see the difference!!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

animal addict said:


> awww shame you have just posted this - we had an APH show on saturday just gone in Bridgend - you could have come down and held one and had a chat to some of us owners to see if they were the right pet for you - I'm in Swansea and you would be welcome to visit me at some point to hold a few of mine to see if you like them and I have some uber friendly (my female won joint 1st for best female at the hedgie show) and I have some huffier rehomes also so you can see the difference!!


damn that is a shame, I remember reading about it the other week actually but I completely forgot about it and it would of been useful
I have defiantly decided a hedgehog is for me now so thanks for everyones advice
do you know any breeders around the south wales area?
I know of one in Carmarthen but I couldn't find anyone else?
thanks


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't nessacerily agree with these first time exotic threads, which exotic for me, etc....
Research the types of animals you like, look into them, price, availability, care housing.... You are the only person that knows you, if through reading caresheets and so on you think you can handle the care research research research and go for it, if you feel you can't deal with the care of that chosen animal or it doesn't fit in with your life add it to your wish list and start looking again. 

In a sense what I'm trying to say is that in my opinion there is no beginner or expert animal, if you research and put youreverything into it .... Keeping your chosen animal will be rewarding. 

I say this because for years I wanted marmosets and the amount of people I spoke to that tried putting me off far out weighed the people that gave good advise. So for over 3 years I just filled my head with any bit of knowledge I could get my hands on, took evey opportunity to visit any zoo we 'just happened to come across' lol. Now I can categoricaly say owning marmosets is the best decision I ever made!!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

mat_worrell said:


> I don't nessacerily agree with these first time exotic threads, which exotic for me, etc....
> Research the types of animals you like, look into them, price, availability, care housing.... You are the only person that knows you, if through reading caresheets and so on you think you can handle the care research research research and go for it, if you feel you can't deal with the care of that chosen animal or it doesn't fit in with your life add it to your wish list and start looking again.
> 
> In a sense what I'm trying to say is that in my opinion there is no beginner or expert animal, if you research and put youreverything into it .... Keeping your chosen animal will be rewarding.
> ...


I do know what you're saying.
But before I wrote this thread I had looked into hedgehogs and did understand what they needed etc and had 80% chosen on one
but exotic pets aren't very common and i'm sure there could be other animals that could of suited me better so I was just checking of other things available.
thank you for your input and concern though 
thanks
chris


----------

